# 1956 Whizzer special? 700 series



## prewarmachine (Mar 1, 2018)

Just brought this home last night, thought I'd share. 1956 frame with brazed brake strap, meant for bolt on kick stand, no dimples, factory cut out fender. Not sure if this was always meant to be a whizzer or a shop just put an old engine kit on this bike.

Engine looks either restored or immaculate original. 701361 serial if I remember right.

Any info someone can share about these would be very much appreciated!


----------



## bike (Mar 1, 2018)

Wow! I like it!

I had a dx whizzer with pressed frame for clearance and standing brake arm

http://www.antiquebikeparts.com/dxwhizzer/index.htm


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 1, 2018)

prewarmachine said:


> Just brought this home last night, thought I'd share. 1956 frame with brazed brake strap, meant for bolt on kick stand, no dimples, factory cut out fender. Not sure if this was always meant to be a whizzer or a shop just put an old engine kit on this bike.
> 
> Engine looks either restored or immaculate original. 701361 serial if I remember right.
> 
> Any info someone can share about these would be very much appreciated!





somebody was restoring b/c fender brackets weren't painted.


----------



## prewarmachine (Mar 1, 2018)

The tank and fender unfortunately were repainted.  They welded and smoothed the fender rivet holes too which I'm not a fan of. Engine hasn't been touched in years.  Valves move fine, last owner rebuilt the carb.  Hope it's all good to go!
The frame gets me.  It doesn't have the dimples in the rear frame section for belt clearance, but has the extended brake arm and it never had the brazed on kick stand.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 1, 2018)

prewarmachine said:


> The tank and fender unfortunately were repainted.  They welded and smoothed the fender rivet holes too which I'm not a fan of. Engine hasn't been touched in years.  Valves move fine, last owner rebuilt the carb.  Hope it's all good to go!
> The frame gets me.  It doesn't have the dimples in the rear frame section for belt clearance, but has the extended brake arm and it never had the brazed on kick stand.





Maybe that's why the 'restoration' with that frame ended.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 1, 2018)

Isn't the bolt on kickstand normal for that year?


----------



## prewarmachine (Mar 1, 2018)

Frame seems to have spent its whole life with the tank and motor mounts on it by the near perfect paint where those were.
I've seen with Schwinn that the weld on kickstand started in 1946, but that's not to say all would have that I suppose.  By 1956 I would think they should all be weld on though.  Not sure what to think of this one haha


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 1, 2018)

I don't see the bar that goes from the bracket welded to the frame and is bolted to the coaster break arm.  Joe Carola and Memory Lane sell these.  No seat?


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 1, 2018)

prewarmachine said:


> The tank and fender unfortunately were repainted.  They welded and smoothed the fender rivet holes too which I'm not a fan of. Engine hasn't been touched in years.  Valves move fine, last owner rebuilt the carb.  Hope it's all good to go!
> The frame gets me.  It doesn't have the dimples in the rear frame section for belt clearance, but has the extended brake arm and it never had the brazed on kick stand.



Joe Carola can dimple frames.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 1, 2018)

Goldenrod said:


> Joe Carola can dimple frames.




 Cargola


----------



## prewarmachine (Mar 2, 2018)

I may have to see about having the frame dimpled. Thanks for the tip on Joe.
Gonna need to track down the brake arm from frame to coaster.  There is a seat, but it's really thrashed.


----------



## prewarmachine (Mar 7, 2018)

Started cleaning and mock up with a couple additional parts laying around. Looks like it'll come around pretty nicely.


----------



## Pistelpete (Aug 1, 2018)

I don’t believe a whizzer special was a dx frame everyone I have ever seen where a canalever frame and had welded in motor mounts and on the rear drop outs there were pull backs on it like the one in the photo


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2018)

if you get tired of you project, I'd love the motor....


----------



## prewarmachine (Aug 1, 2018)

I guess I've heard people calling bikes built with a frame that has the welded brake strap / and or dimpling a "special". I don't know of regular schwinn bikes built with those frame modifications. I could very well be wrong though haha.
Also, heard of bike shops building bikes with leftover whizzer kits. I've heard those being called "specials". Again, just what I've heard, I got nothing to back that up.


----------



## prewarmachine (Aug 1, 2018)

Bricycle, I'll keep you in mind, but I think this one is sticking around a little while


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2018)

prewarmachine said:


> I guess I've heard people calling bikes built with a frame that has the welded brake strap / and or dimpling a "special". I don't know of regular schwinn bikes built with those frame modifications. I could very well be wrong though haha.
> Also, heard of bike shops building bikes with leftover whizzer kits. I've heard those being called "specials". Again, just what I've heard, I got nothing to back that up.
> 
> View attachment 846699




Well, that's is a DX... guessing DX's were less costly to build then the Cantilevers.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2018)

I have an old repaint WZ 1948? available $400 minus wheels and saddle, but have them and a rack as well. Plu$ the ride


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 1, 2018)

I have a Whizzer Special mb-351(3 for 300 engine and 51 for 1951) frame which is the DX with the welded motor mounts and dimpled and has no welded brake clamp so you can use the 5” brake. Your frame looks like a standard DX that had the brake clamp added.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (May 9, 2019)

Here is a 1940's factory dimpled DX. Thanks to Paul in New York!


----------

